# Energiekosten Messgerät



## Basell (19. Oktober 2016)

*Energiekosten Messgerät*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Energiekosten Messgerät ?

COLEMETER  Energiekosten Messgerät Intelligente Stromzähler Energy Cost Meter  Verbrauchsmessung Watt Volt Zähler Stromverbrauch Steckdose Strommesser


Zuerst war ich am Überlegen ein FRITZ!DECT 200 zu holen, aber Problem ist das jeder der zugrief auf die FritzBox hat auch diese Steuern kann. Dazu sind 50 euro für ein gerät nicht gerade billig


----------



## fotoman (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten MessgerÃ¤t*

Wie genau dieses Gerät ist (insb. im Schwachlastbereich), wird Dir vermutlich kaum jemand sagen können. Wenn man den Kundenangaben traut, dann scheint es auch für sparsame Verbraucher geeignet zu sein. Bei der Messung der Waschmaschine ist dss egal, willst Du aber den Standby-Verbrauch Deines NAS messen oder die Effektivität von ein paar USB-Ladegeräten ermitteln, sieht es anders aus.

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren eins, das aussieht wie
Arendo Energiekostenmessgerat | Stromverbrauchszahler | Zeit/Energy/Cost-Anzeige | 3680W | Kinderschutzsicherung: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
Ob es das ist? Vom Handelsnamen her nicht, aber das muss nichs sagen. Meins scheint jedenfalls auch ab ca. 0,4W zu messen (wie genau wissen die Götter).

Was willst Du überhaupt damit exakt machen: nur mal ein paar Verbraucher durchmessen oder das ganze protokollieren (wie es hoffentlich eine FRITZ!DECT 200 kann)?

Bedenken sollte man auch, dass diese Geräte an vielen Stellen viel zu klobig sind. Da muss man mit einer Verlängerung arbeiten, was auch recht lästig ist.


----------



## Basell (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Ich will damit immer wieder mal Prüfen oder dauerhaft Prüfen wie viel Strom ich Verbrauche!

Ich wohne in einer WG und nur weil ich mehr Geräte habe will man das ich ständig die Nachzahlung von 900euro selber tragen soll und das
wo die andern beiden zwar weniger Geräte haben dafür sind deren Geräte wirkliche Heizstrahler als beispiel gesagt.

Und daher will ich noch mal Messen vielleicht Fotos davon machen u.s.w
weil ich mal ein messgerät von einer Stromfirma ausgeliehen hatte nur fpr 7 tage geht das. Dies lasste ich  7 Tage dran und konnte dann Grob Rechnen wie viel ich Ca verbrauche + 10% mehr da kam ich auf 1100kwh 
Leider durch enen PC HDD defekt habe ich die Exel Tabbele nicht mehr mit allen daten.

Und halt damit auch mal ein eigenes Gerät habe und nicht jedes mal Versand für ein leigeröt von 10 euro zahlen will, ist das besser für mich eins zu kaufen,


PS:
Zwischen den 1100 die ich gemessen habe und die 3200kwh die behauptet werden die ich verbrauchen soll jedes Jahr sind schon deutlicher unterschied oder nich


----------



## Grestorn (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*



Basell schrieb:


> Zuerst war ich am Überlegen ein FRITZ!DECT 200 zu holen, aber Problem ist das jeder der zugrief auf die FritzBox hat auch diese Steuern kann. Dazu sind 50 euro für ein gerät nicht gerade billig



Das stimmt so natürlich nicht, da das Gerät mit der FritzBox zunächst gekoppelt werden muss, bevor man sie mit dieser steuern kann. 

Ich verwende diese Dinger: ELV PCA 301 Funk-Energiekostenmonitor mit 1 Funk-Schaltsteckdose | ELV-Elektronik und bin recht zufrieden. Insbesondere, da ein Steuergerät bis zu acht Steckdosen steuern und überwachen/messen kann.


----------



## keinnick (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*



Basell schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer WG und nur weil ich mehr Geräte habe will man das ich ständig die Nachzahlung von 900euro selber tragen soll und das
> wo die andern beiden zwar weniger Geräte haben dafür sind deren Geräte wirkliche Heizstrahler als beispiel gesagt.


900 Euro, die Du *nachzahlen* sollst, sind schon eine Menge Holz. Dreh den Spieß vielleicht mal um und lass die anderen nachweisen, dass Du der Verursacher bist, bzw. dass sie weniger als Du verbrauchen. Können Sie genau so wenig wie Du. Was soll Dir das Messgerät in dem Fall auch bringen? Die anderen werden sagen, dass das nur ne Momentaufnahme ist und / oder Du große Verbraucher in dem Moment nicht in Betrieb hattest. So kommt Ihr sicher nicht weiter. Setzt Euch mal zusammen und besprecht das. Zur Not such Dir andere Mitbewohner oder ne andere WG.


----------



## harley765 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten MessgerÃ¤t*

Ich habe so was..

EDIMAX - Smart Plugs - Smart Plug - Smart Plug mit Strommesser <BR>Intelligente Energieverwaltung fur Zuhause

Kannst Du über Smartphone steuern (Zeitschaltuhr und manuell ein/aus) und div Analysefunktionen.
Ich bin ganz gut zufrieden damit..


----------



## Grestorn (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*



harley765 schrieb:


> EDIMAX - Smart Plugs - Smart Plug - Smart Plug mit Strommesser <BR>Intelligente Energieverwaltung fur Zuhause



Sieht sehr teuer aus. Ist ja schon bei den Billigprodukten  zwischen 20 und 30€ so, dass sie sich eigentlich kaum amortisieren. Was kostet denn so ein Smart Plug?


----------



## harley765 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Edimax Smart Plug SP-2101W ab 36,89 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## Basell (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

na ja 
wenn ich mir den Stecker ansehe ist das eher für die USA stromstecker als wie für Euro Stecker

Equip Funksteckdosen Edimax Wireless und App Strommesser, SP-2101W: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Die frage ist  bei diesen Steuerbaren per APP sind diese Passwort geschützt


----------



## fotoman (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*



Basell schrieb:


> Ich will damit immer wieder mal Prüfen oder dauerhaft Prüfen wie viel Strom ich Verbrauche!


Diese Geräte sind ALLE nur für eine Steckdose und max. 3600 W ausgelegt (230V, 16A). Wilst Du dann alle Verbraucher an das eine Gerät anschließen?

Viele Geräte, gerade Stromfresser, lassen sich damit u.U. garnicht messen. Weder meinen Einbau-Kühlschrank, den Herd, die Warmwasserbereitung (ok, ist bei mir jetzt kein Elektrogerät mehr) noch die Deckenleuchte kann man damit messen.

Wenn ich das ganze mal kurz hochrechne, sind das im Schnitt 400W, die Du pro Stunde sprichwörtlich verbraten müsstest (bei 24/365). Da kann man sich bei einem Zimmer (sonst reicht eni Strommessgerät niemals) schon die Heizung komplett sparen.

Ich würde mir in dem Fall ja (neben dem Kauf eines solchen Eneriemessers) den Aufwand treiben, und jeden Tag den Stromzähler der WG fotografieren.



Basell schrieb:


> Und halt damit auch mal ein eigenes Gerät habe und nicht jedes mal Versand für ein leigeröt von 10 euro zahlen will, ist das besser für mich eins zu kaufen,


Mein Posting war nicht negativ gemeint. Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob man auf die Suche nach KW-Fressern geht oder ermitteln will, wieviel Strom das als Radiowecker genutzte Tablet benötigt (wie das bei mir der Fall ist). Ob so ein Messgerät beim Monitor nun 87W oder 90W misst, ist nahezu egal, dafür sind alle Geräte genau genug. Zur recht genauen Messung von 0,5-3W sind es aber bei weitem nicht alle Geräte (die C't hat immer mal wieder Tests dazu).



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sieht sehr teuer aus. Ist ja schon bei den  Billigprodukten  zwischen 20 und 30€ so, dass sie sich eigentlich kaum  amortisieren. Was kostet denn so ein Smart Plug?


Das muss es im  Regelfall auch nicht. Mein USB-Strommessgerät wird dies auch nie,  trotzdem habe ich damit eininge interssante Erkenntnisse zum  ladeverhalten der Tablets/Handys erhalten. Selbiges ist auch mit einem  "guten" großen Gerät möglich, wenn die Messauflösung klein und genau  genug ist.

Und wenn ich sehe, was ich nur durch die Nutzung der  Erkenntnis bei meiner alten Microwelle über die Jahre einspare, dann kommt da  über die Lebenszeit einiges zusammen. Mit  einem Standby von 2,4W (die ist halt schon 15 jahre alt) hätte ich jedenfalls nicht gerechnet. Damit wäre in  der Ersparnis neben dem Messgerät auch noch eine schaltbare Steckerleiste drin.


----------



## Basell (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Das gerät kommtim WG Zimmer zum Einsatz !

Hier habe ich eine Steckerleiste die daran dann kömmen würde, 
Daran ist der PC, Hifi Anlage, TV, TV Box , Monitor 


Möchte auch nicht von jedme Gerät einzelnt wissen wie viel verbrauchen, sondern einfach schauen bei meiner Typischen Woche wie viel ich da verbrauche ingesammt


----------



## harley765 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten MessgerÃ¤t*

hier scheint es aber ein Schuko Stecker zu sein. (Wie in Germanien üblich) Mein Gerät gab es sogar mit Stecker für die Eidgenossen. 
EDIMAX Funk-Schalt- und Messsteckdose Innenbereich SP-2101W, A016 | voelkner - direkt gunstiger
und ja die sind Passwort geschützt.

Wenn man die Datenblätter ein wenig genauer anschaut steht da auch. "Messgenauigkeit +-3%

Und 400W die Stunde... auf dem ersten Bild von mir ist zu sehen das alleine der Falter PC 560W verbratet. Das 24/7


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Ich benutze

smart-me  - Energy Monitoring

Bequem am Rechner abzulesen, zu steuern und noch besser: Man kann Diagramme über die gesamte Laufzeit (oder einen Teil davon) erstellen. Und die Leute die noch Zugriff aufs LAN haben können es ohne Login nicht 

Mein Rechner ist nen übler Stromfresser: Jahres-Verbrauch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten MessgerÃ¤t*



harley765 schrieb:


> Und 400W die Stunde... auf dem ersten Bild von mir ist zu sehen das alleine der Falter PC 560W verbratet. Das 24/7


Das wirst Du grob aber auch schon ohne Messgerät gewusst haben und Dich dann am Jahresende nicht über den zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch (und ohne eigenes Solarkraftwerk auch über die Kosten) wundern.



Basell schrieb:


> Das gerät kommtim WG Zimmer zum Einsatz !
> 
> Hier habe ich eine Steckerleiste die daran dann kömmen würde,
> Daran ist der PC, Hifi Anlage, TV, TV Box , Monitor


Sowas ist  halt auch in einem einzigen Zimmer absolut ungewöhnlich. "Normele"  (günstige) Steckerleisten sind eher für 2000W ausgelegt. Da also noch einen Föhn  dran und man kann schon froh sein, wenn die Leiste nicht sprichwörtlich  abraucht.

Selbst der von Dir anfänglich genannte FRITZ!DECT 200 ist nur für 2300W ausgelegt. Und zumindest den Edimax muss man wohl etwas trickreich konfigurieren, damit er nach einem kurzen Stromausfall die Garäte nciht stromlos lässt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*



Basell schrieb:


> ...Ich wohne in einer WG und nur weil ich mehr Geräte habe, will man, dass ich ständig die Nachzahlung von 900euro selber tragen soll...


Hallo Basell,

das ganze klingt mehr nach einem sozialen, denn technischen Problem. 900,-€ Nachzahlung sagt erstmal gar nichts, ohne den absoluten Verbrauch und Eure monatlichen Abzahlungen zu kennen. Es geht nicht um die Anzahl von elektrischen Geräten, aber Sozioökoromantiker mit Minimalbildung im technischen und mathematischen Bereich verstehen vieles nicht. Wenn Du einzeln Deine Geräte vermisst wird das eher zu mehr Konflikt denn zu einer Lösung führen. Denn dann kommt ganz schnell das gefühlte _"Das glaube ich Dir nicht, Du betrügst uns doch..."_

Bei diesen hohen Summen empfehle ich Euch, in Ruhe und zusammen zu analysieren, wo der Strom hin geht. Auf jedem Gerät ist der Verbrauch angegeben, dass reicht für der ersten schnellen Daumenwert, um die größten Kostentreiber zu ermitteln. Und wenn das mit den Jahreskosten hinkommt braucht man sich die 0,4W Kleingeräte nicht mehr anzuschauen. Kommt es nicht hin, muss man es machen. Also sucht man zuerst gemeinsam nach den größten Verbrauchern, z.B. Warmwasseraufbereitung mit Strom, Pumpe der Heizung und wie oft sie läuft, Beleuchtung, gerade indirekte mit Glühbirnen, Kühlschrank, Waschmaschine, Geschirrspüle, Warmwasserkocher, Fön, Staubsauger etc und dann schätzt man erstmal ab, wie lange die Geräte laufen. Ich z.B. föne jeden Tag 30min mit 2KW, das verbrät Dein Gamingrechner nicht in 5h Betrieb. Und, ganz wichtig, zwackt ihrendwer bei Euch Strom ab. Macht einfach mal alles aus und geht zwei Stunden zusammen in eine Kneipe und schaut danach auf den Stromzähler. Das kann erhellend sein. 

Zuerst muss ein gemeinsamen Verständnis für das Problem da sein, dann eine gemeinsame Analyse, dazu kann bei Einzelgeräten wie dem Kühlschrank auch ein Strommessgerät helfen, weil deren Verbrauch schwer abzuschätzen ist  und dann muss eine sinnvolle Verteilung der Kosten auf alle erfolgen. Als erstes Ziel geht es um sinnvolles sparen und im zweiten und sinnvolle Verteilung. So würde ich an das Problem gehen und mit so einem offenen Vorschlag solltest Du Akzeptanz bekommen. Denn natürlich werden Kosten auf alle gleichmäßig aufgeteilt, es sei denn, man kann einem der Mitbewohner akute Verschwendung nachweisen.  Aber das kann man nicht aus der hohlen Hand beschliessen, dazu bedarf es eine zumindest groben Analyse.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen


----------



## Basell (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Nicht die Mitbewohner entscheiden wer wie viel Nachzahlt  das wird anders geregelt. Aber dazu schreibe ich hier nichts öffentlich 

*HisN
Das bild stimmt aber irgen diwe nicht XD in nächsten 30 Tagen sollst du 200k kwh verbrauchen ? 


*Dazu *fotoman *ich habe keine Normale Steckerleiste sondern eine Brennstuhl mit Extra Blitzschutz und Überlasstungsschutz ausgelegt auf 6000W auch wenn ich diese nie verbrauche.
PC mit Monitor haben 850watt die Anlage läuft selten und hat 400 watt der TV nur 250watt und die tv bix 100watt


Edit:
Dazu wird bei uns an allen Geräten 1 mal im Jahr eine bg av3 prüfung gemacht.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*



Basell schrieb:


> *HisN
> Das bild stimmt aber irgen diwe nicht XD in nächsten 30 Tagen sollst du 200k kwh verbrauchen ?
> 
> *



Der "Punkt" ist eigentlich ein Komma.
Hab aber Anfangs auch nicht schlecht geguckt.


----------



## Basell (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

O.k dachte schon bist Millionär oder wie wolltest das bezahlen ^^ Und aus welchen jahre dein PC dann stammen müsste um so viel zu fressen XD


----------



## harley765 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*



Basell schrieb:


> ich habe keine Normale Steckerleiste sondern eine Brennstuhl mit Extra Blitzschutz und Überlasstungsschutz ausgelegt auf 6000W auch wenn ich diese nie verbrauche.



6000W/230V=26.08A    Hast Du denn Deine Steckdose auch mit 26A abgesichert?


----------



## Basell (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Nein da die Leiste derzeit auf 3000 eingestellt ist 

Man kann sie Einstellen
1000, 3000. 4500 und 6000


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Bei 900€ Nachzahlung gibt es wirklich deutlich mehr zu klären als den Verbrauch von PC und TV. Das sind mal eben 300€ mehr als ich in meiner Wohnung insgesamt an Strom zahle, trotz Warmwasser über Elektroboiler und einer Vorliebe für Halogen-Glühbirnen.

@Topic: Bei den schon erwähnten Tests der CT haben die Voltcraft Geräte von Conrad immer gut abgeschnitten. Welches genau für dich interessant ist hängt dann von den gewünschten Features ab.


----------



## Basell (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Also Volkraft VOLTCRAFT SEM-3600BT SMART-ENERGYMETER D: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
gefunden !

problem ist nur das es nur 24std Messung macht und dann auf 0 Schaltet So mit unbrauchbar


fritz dec200 kein PW schutz, Unbrauchbar
Edimax soll nach Stromausfall meist ein Defekt haben und muss ständig mit der Cloud verbunden sein sonst funktioniert die Funktion nicht. Dazu wird alles in der Cloud gespeichert auch W lan passwort


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Voltcraft ist die Hausmarke von Conrad, also sucht man das auch bei Conrad . Die verlinkte Variante wird dort mit 90Tagen Speicher angegeben. Ich dachte aber eher an die klassische Variante ohne Funk und APP.
Energiekosten-Messgerat VOLTCRAFT ENERGY-LOGGER 4000 Stromtarif einstellbar, Kostenprognose auf conrad.de bestellen | 000125444


----------



## Basell (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Habe mir doch nun ein Fritz Dect 200 geholt !
Mal schauen wie es sich schlägt.


----------



## Basell (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Energiekosten Messgerät*

Frage 
Brauchen Geräte wie TV, PC u.s.w 
also alle normalen Geräte des Haushalts

mehr Strom im Winter als wie im sommer ?

Weil gerade an der Dose wo ich messe seid den kalten Tagen der Verbrauch auf 410 watt gestigen ist und das wo er vorherr nie über 350 watt max strom war.


----------

